# my new band



## cimot (Nov 28, 2011)

hej pals, it s been more than half year i start an intercontinental HC/Punk... here in Berlin
probably you want to listen... all lyrics are in Spanish....
www.kamiadapunk.wordpress.com


----------



## bicycle (Nov 29, 2011)

hey you are from berlin?
welcome on the board! from bremen here!


----------



## cimot (Dec 18, 2011)

hej we were playin once last month in Bremen (Die friese), sound good


----------

